# Shaving Horse



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I finished a shaving horse I have been working on. I think it will make debarking and such a lot quicker and easier. It is pretty simple to make if you just break it down to one part at a time. One thing I would suggest is to make the head longer than the plans suggest.









http://www.rogueturtle.com/articles/shaving.php


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking horse.

I haven't made one. Leaving the bark on saves a lot of peeling and sanding.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job LilysDad. They are nice to have. It is fun to do work using something we have made. I had one that some one gave me. Used it tell it was just to old. I got lazy and went to a small belt sander.


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

I like the design of that one. You did a great job building it. I usually like to use a draw knife on them as soon as I cut them. I have had my wife sit on them while I take the bark off. She does not like that.


----------

